# Things nobody told me about dropper posts



## Stevebiker (Feb 17, 2004)

So, I like to ride tech stuff. Not really looking for drops or lots of air though. I feel like I still have a long ways to go before I am good at it and don’t want to let getting older get in the way of getting better. Bought pads and a helmet with better coverage a couple of years ago. Last year I started pondering a dropper post, but being a little bit of a weight weenie and a little cheap has been holding me back-until I read a few comments on droppers in the “old People Crashes” thread. 

What nobody told me.

1.	If you have been riding quite a few years and you drop your post for the first time on a downhill, you might realize how much you use your seat to control your bike. With my seat dropped, I was all over the trail. Lucky for me I had the seat dropped so it was easier to roll over all the crap I was trying to avoid….. 
Commented to a friend and he’s like yup, same thing happened to me…. Well, why in the h3ll didn’t you mention that? 

2.	Getting low and back on the bike makes it less likely that I will endo, which is why I got it. It isn’t the only thing about a dropper that makes it a good safety item though. With the seat down, it is out of the way when you need to dab, or bail on a run. This is significant and might be hard to appreciate at first. That tech section that I only make a few times a year and walk as often as not due to the cost of failure became something that I will go back for a second go now if I don’t stick it the first time. 

3.	With the seat down, it gets your center down in the berms and stuff on the fast flowy trails. On the spots where I can get a little air I can be further back, and have the bike tucked under me, giving me a little more leeway and confidence on landing. 

The more I use it, the more I like it. Not sure I am any safer with it though. Hard sayin. Seems like I am also riding some stuff I wouldn’t have ridden before. I am however riding with more confidence.


----------



## Len Baird (Aug 1, 2017)

I am new to them too and I noticed the same things. Another issue I am having is some knee pain which I think is because I have been cheating and lowering the saddle down from what I call full Tour De France height  It's so easy.. too easy perhaps  
It actually allows you to go full XC mode with a high saddle when you want, rather than setting it slightly lower on a fixed post as a compromise. No need because you can just slam it all the way down, then have it as high as you want for pedaling.
I am trying to find a middle ground where I keep it at knee saving pedaling height more.
All in all I love it and definitely don't want to go back.


----------



## Lone Rager (Dec 13, 2013)

Of course, back in the day, we used quick release seatpost binders to accomplish the same things. Droppers just allow you to do it on the fly, at added expense, weight and reduced reliability, all worthwhile trade-offs IMO.


----------



## Joe Handlebar (Apr 12, 2016)

It's funny you mentioned being "all over the trail" first off. I did the same thing! After about three weeks of constant use I'm getting very into using it. The other thing I've noticed is the need for a lot more core and upper body stability as well.


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

Another couple of things I have noticed:

Dropping the post and riding low also shifts your weight back some so you need to adjust for that.

Floating off a dropped saddle uses different muscles than floating off a raised saddle.


----------



## Osco (Apr 4, 2013)

During technical sections and fast corners Control/contact points on a bike should only be hands and feet because these can be fluid and arms and legs become very effective suspension with extremely precise damping.

Non dropper riders often use the seat to stabilize or hold onto the bike with knee's or thighs and this Is fundamentally very wrong.
This not only limits fluid movement on, over and around the bike It attaches weight very high up on the frame crippling handling, traction and ease of control. The saddle can raise your center of gravity Into extreme levels.
This makes control Inputs sudden, stiff and very hard on the rider and bike.

As Others here noticed just as I did, when first using a dropper the bike Is all over the place. 
This Is a good thing and helps us quickly learn how Important proper movement by the rider helps the bike maintain contact with terra firma
and after retraining the body we quickly learn how much energy we actually conserve with the dropped saddle...

I don't know about others but I need that energy to climb the next hill 

My dropper allows me to get low and keep my weight In my pedals.
I actually don't think about, 'Getting back' on the bike when dropping In
I simply keep the weight on my pedals, In my feet, heels down.
I am able to descend without fear of going over the bars, not because I, 'Get far Back' as much as because I can smoothly float low over the bike.
I focus on heavy feet and light hands for control, confidence and speed.

Last thing,, If you rely on getting way back only without a dropper you are
often stretched out and loose the ability to steer.
How can you turn the bars If your arms are reaching so far out, follow me ?

A dropper allowed me to get back on a hard tail, plus tires kept me from the hard tail beatings of old, and this got me off of a full suspension rig that was really overkill for me even on our black diamond trails.

I wanted Hard Tail efficiency and I have it due to the dropper and equally to the Plus tire bikes..

Ok I am done


----------



## Cuyuna (May 14, 2017)

I wouldn't have bought a dropper post but it came standard on my EX8. Over the course of the season, about 250 miles, the more I use it the more indifferent I am. Everybody's riding style, trail system, and expectations are different, but it doesn't do anything to enhance my enjoyment of mountain biking. Currently, the biggest impact a dropper post has on my riding is the nuisance it imposes on trying to mount a seat bag and a post-mounted rear fender.


----------



## Legbacon (Jan 20, 2004)

Every time I read about controlling the bike with the saddle I cringe. It should be out of the way for everything except pedaling. It's not when to drop, but when to raise.

Seat bags are yesterday's news, top tube bags, and tools like the OneUp EDC are much better. The hot tip is to strap a top tube bag just in front of the seat tube.

There is only one mudguard (fender) that is suitable for mountainbiking, the https://www.themudhugger.co.uk Ones that mount on the post are pretty poor IME.


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

chazpat said:


> Floating off a dropped saddle uses different muscles than floating off a raised saddle.


It seems the exact same to me.


----------



## Cuyuna (May 14, 2017)

Travis Bickle said:


> Seat bags are yesterday's news, top tube bags, and tools like the OneUp EDC are much better. The hot tip is to strap a top tube bag just in front of the seat tube.
> 
> There is only one mudguard (fender) that is suitable for mountainbiking, the https://www.themudhugger.co.uk Ones that mount on the post are pretty poor IME.


You're opinion is noted, but I don't find it to be relevant to me. I prefer a seat bag, and despite your certainty that there's only one suitable mudguard, I've found that the post-mounted Mudshovel works perfectly for me.

Perhaps your trails, riding style, and expectations are different than mine.


----------



## DeadGrandpa (Aug 17, 2016)

See next post.


----------



## DeadGrandpa (Aug 17, 2016)

Osco said:


> During technical sections and fast corners Control/contact points on a bike should only be hands and feet because these can be fluid and arms and legs become very effective suspension with extremely precise damping.
> 
> Non dropper riders often use the seat to stabilize or hold onto the bike with knee's or thighs and this Is fundamentally very wrong.
> This not only limits fluid movement on, over and around the bike It attaches weight very high up on the frame crippling handling, traction and ease of control. The saddle can raise your center of gravity Into extreme levels.
> ...


That's the best, most understandable and clear explanation for using dropper posts that I have read.


----------



## Lone Rager (Dec 13, 2013)

All good stuff. But like I said earlier, droppers didn't originate the idea of lowering the saddle and getting it out of the way. We were dropping saddles 25 years ago with QR seatpost binders. Droppers were "invented" to just make that quicker and easier. Of course there were some early wacky attempts at implementing droppers. 

Yeah, you don't need to drop the saddle, but look at what BMX, dirt jumpers and freeriders do with very low saddles. They ride with low saddles because it enables them to do much more than they could otherwise. Being able to lower the saddle expands the riding envelope. If you don't feel you need that or don't want to take advantage of that, that's OK too.


----------



## Weaponized (Oct 22, 2017)

I'm new to droppers as well and one big Advantage I see is during climbs. When you can't adjust your seat post on the Fly you often use a seat height that is a compromise. When I hit a difficult climb I top out my seat which gives me full leg extension and an amount of power/control in a climb that's difficult to attain when you're off the seat trying to stand through the climbs. Standing and peddling has a tendency to rock the bike back and forth which makes it much more likely that you'll break traction or fall off your line. Full seat extension on a climb also reduces the number of pedal strikes you get when climbing rooty sections since the bike climbs more vertically.

Dropper is merely a nickname... You can raise it too.

Sent from my HTC6535LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## Yalerider (Feb 14, 2017)

My riding buddy told me to position one thigh on seat to help control bike on straight sections when the dropper is down(duh on all downhills) It really helped me. I see above post says not to do this but it works for me. Also you can lean bike more on corners while body staying more upright with seat lower.


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

chazpat said:


> Another couple of things I have noticed:
> 
> Dropping the post and riding low also shifts your weight back some so you need to adjust for that.
> 
> Floating off a dropped saddle uses different muscles than floating off a raised saddle.





J.B. Weld said:


> It seems the exact same to me.


Maybe the same muscles but mine get tired a lot faster when supporting my weight crouched lower than when my legs are more extended. I can feel this just standing with my knees bent a little and then squatting more and trying to hold the position.


----------



## Len Baird (Aug 1, 2017)

Lone Rager said:


> Of course, back in the day, we used quick release seatpost binders to accomplish the same things. Droppers just allow you to do it on the fly, at added expense, weight and reduced reliability, all worthwhile trade-offs IMO.


Everyone I rode with back in the day just left their saddle at full Tour De France height. I did for sure. I never did a survey so some of them might have been using a compromise knee shredding height. Young riders today are horrified by this idea. If I told them it was on a hardtail with 80mil of travel they'd lose their minds. I was way faster on that setup than I am now on my modern superbike too!
This was all before BMX and mountain biking officially merged. Post merger you need a dropper or quick release.


----------



## Stevebiker (Feb 17, 2004)

""Everyone I rode with back in the day just left their saddle at full Tour De France height. I did for sure. I never did a survey so some of them might have been using a compromise knee shredding height. Young riders today are horrified by this idea.""

Climbed back up to the top for a second (more cautious) run and found 2 young bucks sitting on their bikes. Told me to go ahead but I declined, telling them this was my first ride with a dropper and planned on going a little slow. After a bit of silence, “You rode this stuff without a dropper?” Found that kind of odd as I wasn’t overly impressed with my first run….

I did forget to mention that on those first runs, my legs were screaming at me by the bottom. Took a little bit to get the handle on body positioning. 

""Last thing,, If you rely on getting way back only without a dropper you are
often stretched out and loose the ability to steer.""

Ya, this reminds me of when I got new peddles before I had a dropper. Thought I had the tension set good so hit a trail with a little more tech. On one short steep drop, I got way back behind the seat like usual and both feet came unclipped with no place to put a foot down. Ended up finishing the run with my feet out behind me. Contact points? The bars and 2 nuts on the seat. Rolled off the bike at the bottom. I can still feel every rock I went over.


----------



## Osco (Apr 4, 2013)

DeadGrandpa said:


> That's the best, most understandable and clear explanation for using dropper posts that I have read.


Travis Bickle In post #8 stated:

*"Every time I read about controlling the bike with the saddle I cringe. It should be out of the way for everything except pedaling. It's not when to drop, but when to raise."

*That right there Is the key and not knowing that Is why most respond
poorly to a dropper when learning how to use one.
Learning to ride a mountain bike is collecting and building a group of many skills, and like everything else you learn It takes a little effort to learn to ride a dropper before you can know the benefits.


----------



## rockerc (Nov 22, 2010)

Osco said:


> Travis Bickle In post #8 stated:
> 
> *"Every time I read about controlling the bike with the saddle I cringe. It should be out of the way for everything except pedaling. It's not when to drop, but when to raise."
> 
> ...


I don't know about anyone else, but I am pedaling most of the time! Actually pretty much all the time with some sections of DH that do not require it, altho there are always a few sections in every DH I do that are helped by some pedal action. 
I have a 3 fixed position DOSS post that came on my last bike, and I use the top position most of the time, flatter stuff, then the mid position for climbs which are almost all technical here. The slightly lower position lets me get on the nose of the saddle for hard slopes, and also makes that emergency dismount easier when alongside a serious drop and perched on some rocky feature. For the DH stuff I am either on the lowest position for more tech steeper stuff, then the mid position when not so critical. I need that respite with the mid position to rest my legs sometimes, this is the 50+ forum after all!


----------



## honkinunit (Aug 6, 2004)

Lone Rager said:


> All good stuff. But like I said earlier, droppers didn't originate the idea of lowering the saddle and getting it out of the way. We were dropping saddles 25 years ago with QR seatpost binders. Droppers were "invented" to just make that quicker and easier. Of course there were some early wacky attempts at implementing droppers.
> 
> Yeah, you don't need to drop the saddle, but look at what BMX, dirt jumpers and freeriders do with very low saddles. They ride with low saddles because it enables them to do much more than they could otherwise. Being able to lower the saddle expands the riding envelope. If you don't feel you need that or don't want to take advantage of that, that's OK too.


The Hite Rite was the original "dropper post". They were around in the 80's.

(This article is pretty awesome): https://ridingresearch.com/2013/05/01/hite-rite-to-dropper-seat-post-oligopoly-of-innovation/


----------



## Legbacon (Jan 20, 2004)

I have a Hite Rite in my parts box. I never could manage to use it on the fly. I'm just not that coordinated, but it was a good idea. 

I am blessed to live in an area chocked full of incredible trails, that a challenging enough for me. Normally it's all pedaling for an hour or so, following by more down than up until I'm back in town. The downs almost always have some climbing sections, so the dropper gets used a lot.


----------



## Curveball (Aug 10, 2015)

Here's another tip; if you stop on a climb, dropping your saddle just before you stop makes getting on the bike much easier.

If it's a smooth descent, then sometimes I'll only drop an inch or so and sit to rest my legs.


----------



## RustyIron (Apr 14, 2008)

It seems you CAN teach old dogs new tricks.

For years, I thought the droppers were just for young posers trying to look rad. A couple years ago I thought I'd give it a try, and bought a moderately priced dropper. Immediately, I saw the light. Nowadays I run with a high-zoot dropper, and I use it all the time. 

Even now, once in a while I'll drop in fast to something gnarly, without remembering to first drop the post. My brain goes "UH OH! YOU #$%ED UP!" I can't imagine riding the rough stuff with my ass way up in the sky.


----------



## Skooks (Dec 24, 2008)

Osco said:


> During technical sections and fast corners Control/contact points on a bike should only be hands and feet because these can be fluid and arms and legs become very effective suspension with extremely precise damping.
> 
> Non dropper riders often use the seat to stabilize or hold onto the bike with knee's or thighs and this Is fundamentally very wrong.
> This not only limits fluid movement on, over and around the bike It attaches weight very high up on the frame crippling handling, traction and ease of control. The saddle can raise your center of gravity Into extreme levels.
> ...


Excellent comments. This is exactly how a dropper post and modern geometry have allowed/taught me to ride. Stay low and centered on the bike with weight on the pedals and heels down. I don't even think about shifting back on the bike. In fact, I try to conciously stay a bit forward to weight the front tire, even on very steep downhills.


----------



## SteveF (Mar 5, 2004)

It's funny how something becomes a popular trend and catches on and all of the sudden folks can't imagine riding without it. I've been mtb'ing since 1993 and I've ridden plenty of scary stuff, especially when I was young and indestructible. I've always run my saddle at proper pedaling height and managed to move around, get behind the saddle, hover above it and control the bike (to a degree) with my thighs against the saddle just fine--and I don't see the need or have any plans to change that. Saying it is wrong or impossible to ride like this is just silly. How do you think us guys that have been around for a while managed? If you like using a dropper that's fine-have at it, but it ain't required equipment.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

Stevebiker said:


> 1.	If you have been riding quite a few years and you drop your post for the first time on a downhill, you might realize how much you use your seat to control your bike. With my seat dropped, I was all over the trail. Lucky for me I had the seat dropped so it was easier to roll over all the crap I was trying to avoid&#8230;..
> Commented to a friend and he's like yup, same thing happened to me&#8230;. Well, why in the h3ll didn't you mention that?





Joe Handlebar said:


> It's funny you mentioned being "all over the trail" first off. I did the same thing! After about three weeks of constant use I'm getting very into using it. The other thing I've noticed is the need for a lot more core and upper body stability as well.


Yeah, I felt that way only for a short bit of time before I got used to the saddle in a different position. Building the core stability to use the dropper for longer took a little longer, because my day-to-day trails only required me to hold a position for a few minutes, rather than extended periods.

My wife is working through these things right now, as she just got her first bike with a dropper recently. Her older mtb couldn't fit a dropper.


----------



## Skooks (Dec 24, 2008)

You are correct that a dropper post isn't required equipment. Neither are disc brakes or 160mm of suspension travel. It's possible to ride without any of these, but I sure would not want to. A dropper improves the flow of my rides and makes them more enjoyable, and that is what riding is all about for me.


----------



## kpdemello (May 3, 2010)

You know what else they didn't tell you? If you don't stand up when you release that dropper, it will smack you right in the taint. Look out!


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

This my first year with the dropper (Fox). Reliable and smooth transitions during winter and summer conditions. Love it.


----------



## Harryman (Jun 14, 2011)

Droppers allow you to ride a bike the way you should be riding it, dynamically, not rigidly. I expected, just like everyone else, that they'd allow you to drop the seat out of the way for steep techy stuff so you don't endo. And of course, they make downhills easier to negotiate.

But you'll discover that it makes your bike corner like a drastically smaller one. Without the seat in the way, you can tip it over far farther, just like a ski on edge and your 29er now starts to corner like your old 26er. Flat corners, hell, every corner is now so much more fun. 

You can, and should, ride more dynamically, press into the corners, preload before popping over rock gardens, let the bike move under you. Without the seat restricting your movement, you now can. If you embrace it, it will really change how you ride. 

I never realized just how much I rested on the seat until it was no longer there, and how much I was used to pedalling in just one specific spot. It took me at least a full season for my body to adjust, and strengthen, to where my calves didn't get tired halfway down a DH I had ridden a zillion times before, and I can comfortably ride with my seat at lower heights. I adjust my seat almost as much as I shift now, it's only at full extension for entended climbs.


----------



## Gallo (Nov 17, 2013)

bought my first mtb in 1986 had at least one every year since

took me about a minute or less to get used to the dropper

use it all the time

recently bought one for my hard tail just because

heck I think it would be fun on the road bike for descending in corners

I can ride without one but I choose to ride with one

I dont miss hitting my chest in the back of my seat at all


----------



## Skooks (Dec 24, 2008)

Harryman said:


> Droppers allow you to ride a bike the way you should be riding it, dynamically, not rigidly. I expected, just like everyone else, that they'd allow you to drop the seat out of the way for steep techy stuff so you don't endo. And of course, they make downhills easier to negotiate.
> 
> But you'll discover that it makes your bike corner like a drastically smaller one. Without the seat in the way, you can tip it over far farther, just like a ski on edge and your 29er now starts to corner like your old 26er. Flat corners, hell, every corner is now so much more fun.
> 
> ...


I absolutely agree. It is much easier to stay low and move your bike around when the seat is not in the way. One more cool dropper trick is to lower my center of gravity when pedaling seated across skiny logs.


----------



## sturge (Feb 22, 2009)

Being 6'4" I have had to use Thompson layback seatposts to get me the cockpit room needed. Without that, I have to run seat rails back to far end of travel which stresses the hardware causing failures. Been through many hardware problems, bent rails, etc. The layback post allows me to run seat rails in the middle but with a bend in the post a dropper is obviously out. 

I ride technical stuff and I'm off the seat much of the ride so there's a happy medium regarding seat height. It's high enough where I can still do seated grinds and low enough where I can easily shift my weight back over the rear wheel when needed. Not unusual for my seat to be in my chest and I have had sore ribs more than once. I've always understood the benefits of a dropper but never got one because of the above.

But wait, this story has a happy ending...longer/slacker geometry bikes are a tall riders friend because there is more cockpit room. I am so pumped because I just ordered a Kona Process 153 to replace my trusty SC Heckler and I am really looking forward to experiencing that dropper!


----------



## Weaponized (Oct 22, 2017)

Benefit number 347: I recently transitioned to clipless pedals and the dropper made that a much less painful experience

Sent from my HTC6535LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## Len Baird (Aug 1, 2017)

Gallo said:


> heck I think it would be fun on the road bike for descending in corners


It occurred to me too if nothing else it would be fun to drop the seat and bunny hop stuff.


----------



## Len Baird (Aug 1, 2017)

Curveball said:


> Here's another tip; if you stop on a climb, dropping your saddle just before you stop makes getting on the bike much easier.
> 
> If it's a smooth descent, then sometimes I'll only drop an inch or so and sit to rest my legs.


I drop mine all the way down any time I come to a stop. Avoids having to scoot in front of the saddle.


----------



## Legbacon (Jan 20, 2004)

I find it pretty funny that there are fewer Luddites in 50+ than in General.

http://forums.mtbr.com/general-discussion/dropper-posts-benefits-over-exaggerated-1045495.html


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

Actually, controlling with the seat "adds" to the tool box, it provides one more contact point for controlling a bike. There are even saddle designs that take advantage of thigh seat control with a dropped seat (DH/Enduro).

That said, I drop my seat a ton, and won't ride a bike with a dropper.



Travis Bickle said:


> Every time I read about controlling the bike with the saddle I cringe. It should be out of the way for everything except pedaling. It's not when to drop, but when to raise.
> 
> Seat bags are yesterday's news, top tube bags, and tools like the OneUp EDC are much better. The hot tip is to strap a top tube bag just in front of the seat tube.
> 
> There is only one mudguard (fender) that is suitable for mountainbiking, the https://www.themudhugger.co.uk Ones that mount on the post are pretty poor IME.


----------



## RustyIron (Apr 14, 2008)

SteveF said:


> Saying it is wrong or impossible to ride like this is just silly. How do you think us guys that have been around for a while managed?


The same way the guys managed who rode with solid tires, v-brakes, and 2x5 drivetrains.


----------



## paramount3 (Jul 13, 2014)

Travis Bickle said:


> I find it pretty funny that there are fewer Luddites in 50+ than in General.
> 
> http://forums.mtbr.com/general-discussion/dropper-posts-benefits-over-exaggerated-1045495.html


Maybe this is because a dropper post is actually the most important innovation in safety to come along in years. Old guys don't recover well from crashes, and dropper posts keep you in control of your bike with your weight back, saving you from going over the bars if things start to go badly. Just don't get too cocky and think you can ride anything just because your seat is out of the way.


----------



## Chainslack (May 1, 2017)

I have been riding a standard seat post for nearly 30 years. Last year I bought a new bike after 16 years of riding my former bike . The new bike came with a dropper and both my new and old bikes are full suspension. After a few weeks of adjusting to the dropper I will never go back to a riged post. The dropper has not only made trail riding safer it also makes me faster and much more in control. No more endos no more struggling to steer on down hills with straight arms when I am behind the seat. Better balance on tech sections and burms for me a big win win . I ride Pa trails mix of tight rocky root filled punchy twisty and some flow trails. Dropper helps me in all


----------



## Skooks (Dec 24, 2008)

Riding with a dropper (and watching riders much better than me) has totally changed my focus from getting my weight back to getting my weight low. This has improved my riding dramatically. Staying low and centered on the bike helps you stay balanced and lets you manouver the bike around much better. This doesn't just apply to riding down steep stuff, but also to railing corners and just about anywhere you don't need to be sitting up and pedalling.


----------



## leeboh (Aug 5, 2011)

Where's the part about them breaking all the time, needing rebuild or warranty stuff ?


----------



## Len Baird (Aug 1, 2017)

Nobody told us about that part.


----------



## Kootbiker (Feb 2, 2016)

Once you get a dropper post you’ll wonder how you rode all those years without one.


----------



## OwenM (Oct 17, 2012)

Stevebiker said:


> Last year I started pondering a dropper post, but being a little bit of a weight weenie and a little cheap has been holding me back-until I read a few comments on droppers in the "old People Crashes" thread.
> 
> What nobody told me.
> 
> 3.	With the seat down, it gets your center down in the berms and stuff on the fast flowy trails. On the spots where I can get a little air I can be further back, and have the bike tucked under me, giving me a little more leeway and confidence on landing.


How'd that bit of weight weenie rationalize the bike feeling lighter and more lively when the seat's down in spite of being several hundred grams heavier?


----------



## Curveball (Aug 10, 2015)

sturge said:


> Being 6'4" I have had to use Thompson layback seatposts to get me the cockpit room needed. Without that, I have to run seat rails back to far end of travel which stresses the hardware causing failures. Been through many hardware problems, bent rails, etc. The layback post allows me to run seat rails in the middle but with a bend in the post a dropper is obviously out.
> 
> I ride technical stuff and I'm off the seat much of the ride so there's a happy medium regarding seat height. It's high enough where I can still do seated grinds and low enough where I can easily shift my weight back over the rear wheel when needed. Not unusual for my seat to be in my chest and I have had sore ribs more than once. I've always understood the benefits of a dropper but never got one because of the above.
> 
> But wait, this story has a happy ending...longer/slacker geometry bikes are a tall riders friend because there is more cockpit room. I am so pumped because I just ordered a Kona Process 153 to replace my trusty SC Heckler and I am really looking forward to experiencing that dropper!


9point8 offers a setback dropper which may work well for you.


----------



## Curveball (Aug 10, 2015)

Harryman said:


> Droppers allow you to ride a bike the way you should be riding it, dynamically, not rigidly. I expected, just like everyone else, that they'd allow you to drop the seat out of the way for steep techy stuff so you don't endo. And of course, they make downhills easier to negotiate.
> 
> But you'll discover that it makes your bike corner like a drastically smaller one. Without the seat in the way, you can tip it over far farther, just like a ski on edge and your 29er now starts to corner like your old 26er. Flat corners, hell, every corner is now so much more fun.
> 
> ...


Of course you can always drop it just a bit, maybe an inch or two, and sit for smooth downhills too. Lots of different ways to use them!


----------



## LoneStar (Jun 17, 2004)

I've had a dropper on my FS rig for a couple of years now and love it. I tell folks that I don't think it made me go faster, as we all have what I call our chicken limiter, but I do feel I carry higher speed more often and more safely with the dropper. And this has changed how I ride my other bikes as well. As a result, I decided to part ways with my steel hardtail (which I really liked) to get a slacker carbon model. Better, but without a dropper, I felt that I was living on the edge a bit more than I'd like at times. Came to grips that I built it up a little more on the trail side of the spectrum anyways and finally added a dropper to it a couple of weeks ago. So. Much. Better!


----------



## Slowup (Dec 16, 2009)

I will be installing a dropper on my current ride shortly. I expect the biggest difference in my riding will come from having the ability to drop & raise on the fly versus having to stop and dismount to perform this function.
I regularly drop my saddle currently so there should be minimal learning curve.

A riding buddy told me dropper posts are so named because you can drop your buddy at the top of a descent, while he fusses with manually lowering his.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Some dropper posts don't work well in cold temperatures. Something to keep in mind. My hubby (and others) found that Thompson didn't work at all once the temperatures dropped. 

His 9.8 works well and my Fox is also reliable. We rode last night -6c with no problems. Just keep the cables lubed (low temp lube) if you are riding with a dropper in cold weather. 

We normally switch bikes for winter and ride hardtails (no need for droppers) less mechanical issues (salt ruins the seals, creates pits etc.)


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

cyclelicious said:


> Some dropper posts don't work well in cold temperatures. Something to keep in mind. My hubby (and others) found that Thompson didn't work at all once the temperatures dropped.
> 
> His 9.8 works well and my Fox is also reliable. We rode last night -6c with no problems. Just keep the cables lubed (low temp lube) if you are riding with a dropper in cold weather.
> 
> We normally switch bikes for winter and ride hardtails (no need for droppers) less mechanical issues (salt ruins the seals, creates pits etc.)


I have used my Thomson in temps down to 0F with no trouble.

I have had it on my bike for more than 2yrs without problems.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Ptor (Jan 29, 2004)

*Droppers on snow bikes for the win!*

I have a Fox Transfer dropper on my full suspension Element -- it's more awesome the more miles I get on it. I imagine as it becomes second nature to engage it, it will become even better.

But the place it has completely proven invaluable is on the snow bike. I finally committed and got a fat bike -- not uber fat, but pretty fat at 27.5x3.8" tires on a Rocky Mountain Suzie Q -30. I went cheaper and mechanical with a E-Thirteen TRS 125mm dropper post. I'd rented and borrowed fat bikes before for snow riding (still don't see ANY fun in riding them on dry ground) and largely had a great time in the snow. However, the most difficult thing to deal with was remounting in powdery snow when I invariably came off the beaten track -- suddenly effective standover can increase by 12" or more. With the dropper it was so very much easier to get started again -- just drop the seat and saddle up, plus you have all the other advantages of a dropper (keeping weight low and centered when surfing down twisty single track). The E-thirteen works great in cold temperatures too (as does the Fox Transfer), but I've only had it out in single digits (F) so far.


----------



## rmac (Oct 26, 2004)

The only problem I have found with dropper posts is making me lazy to weight the front wheel on turns. I have found myself weight back a couple of times (post down) when I should have been more attack positioned to prevent the front wheel from sliding out. Really just my bad technique but it is so fun to have the seat down that I over-use it and forget to weight bike correctly.


----------



## Osco (Apr 4, 2013)

When I'm about to puke or think I'm gonna fall off the bike trying to dismount at the end of a grueling Interval set I drop the saddle and put both feet down flat on the ground.
I can then push the bike out from under me or swing a leg lower without risking a stop and fall.

Yeah I do push that hard, It's like beer. It's good for you,


----------



## b622r (Sep 20, 2006)

Great post. Getting used to my dropper. Agree with almost everything said...I do find it difficult to drop the post consistently where I want it. My dropper (command post) uses the rider weight to get it down...this creates some variability as to where it ends up.

Another benefit not mentioned is getting airborne. Hops and clearing moderate gap jumps much easier to pump...This is especially true on longer travel bikes that need to be compressed more.


----------



## Osco (Apr 4, 2013)

b622r said:


> Great post. Getting used to my dropper. Agree with almost everything said...I do find it difficult to drop the post consistently where I want it. My dropper (command post) uses the rider weight to get it down...this creates some variability as to where it ends up.
> 
> Another benefit not mentioned is getting airborne. Hops and clearing moderate gap jumps much easier to pump...This is especially true on longer travel bikes that need to be compressed more.


Try *NOT* trying for a specific drop height. Your using it regularly so that tells me your legs are your suspension, you already got that.

I do wish mine had only three set lock positions to 'click' into, 
top,mid, and full down only but I found when ever In doubt or needed a quick saddle drop to drop right to the bottom at the get go.
The only time I drop halfway is before a set of rollers or sweepers but the funny thing Is In those conditions I have no Idea why I drop only half way.
Because on the same sections If I drop all the way down I'm fine.

Think of the dropper as having one function only, to get the saddle out of the way so you can move more freely by using just your four control points.
Watch a few videos of fast riders railing turns or descending, Notice that saddle,
If Its anywhere but down It's in the way, never seen a fast guy use it to 'pinch' with his legs, I used to do that, mostly due to fear I think.

Then get some good flat pedals, having my feet free oddly seems to be more fun possibly because of the dropper, It's just a feeling.
I haven't clipped in for two seasons now, the freedom Is great for me.
But I do still clip on my gravel bike, It's a skill I don't want to loose and I think
clipping in now and then helps me peddle better when on the flats.


----------



## tom tom (Mar 3, 2007)

“I pity the fool.” That can't ride a bike without a DROPPER.................Me and Mr 
"T" agree!!


----------



## Skooks (Dec 24, 2008)

tom erb said:


> "I pity the fool." That can't ride a bike without a DROPPER.................Me and Mr
> "T" agree!!


Anybody can ride a bike without a dropper. But why would you want to?

Way more fun with one.


----------



## Yalerider (Feb 14, 2017)

I guess I have a different perspective as put a dropper in my HT shortly after purchase and my FS came with one. So I learned how to ride with one from the start, sure love them. On flowy trails with downhill flow with short uphills I just leave it down and pedal standing up.


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

Ok, I think I made a mistake with my dropper post!

I've ridden for years and never had any issue with that subject cyclist do not like to discuss: saddle sores. I ride a number of bikes, most with different saddles and, though I sometimes come across a saddle my tush doesn't like, as long as it's not too wide where I rub my thighs, I'm usually fine. I ride $8 Chinese plastic mesh saddles on my road bikes. But several months ago I started getting saddle sores, not really what I was expecting but more like, uh, pimples. I couldn't think of anything I had changed to bring this on, other than adding the dropper post to the bike I ride the most. But could dropping the saddle cause saddle sores? I didn't think so. I finally read up some on saddle sores and came across that they can be caused by riding with your saddle too high, causing rocking. Now, after I had started riding with a dropper, I did raise my saddle as I had been riding with it down a bit to give me room to move around, room I no longer needed when the dropper was up. I didn't think I was rocking on the saddle but this weekend I lowered the post maybe 3/8" and I think that has solved my issue; everything seemed good after the ride.

And the first one here to post "pix or it didn't happen" will get a surprise in their inbox.


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

chazpat said:


> Maybe the same muscles but mine get tired a lot faster when supporting my weight crouched lower than when my legs are more extended. I can feel this just standing with my knees bent a little and then squatting more and trying to hold the position.


Hey chazpat the reason for this is because you posted it in the 50+ forum. If you'd posted it in any other forum, your muscles and knees wouldn't bother you. 

Key reason I steer clear of the 50+ forum as often as possible. :smilewinkgrin:
=sParty


----------

